# Another Bloody scouting trip...



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2014)

started out this morning with high hopes of just having a great time. I put a Big Jim quiver on my bow and I was wanting to shoot some and a swamp full of targets for the judo is a great place. I could scout for deer season checking persimmons as I went and maybe cut some fresh pig sign since the rain last night.
  I headed to a local WMA and there were no other tire tracks headed down the road I hunt. Made me smile to know I had the whole swamp to myself.Fine public land. 
   I eased on through taking a few shots and loving how "Mojo" felt with the small amount of added weight of the quiver. Felt good to tote less stuff too.
   Gotta go pick the Grandson up from school will finish this tale when I get back in a bit.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2014)

OH BOY!!!!


----------



## JBranch (Sep 3, 2014)

Hogs will be glad when deer season gets here!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2014)

Alrighty... I cut a bearing in the wind headed toward the river. It was awful muggy and it was not long before I was sweated down. Made it to the river with no fresh sign and decided to cool off a bit..



  Jumped in the birthday suit and went for a cool swim. It felt good...



The Sun had drawn some of the "fog" out of the swamp and it felt cooler and the swim cooled me off a bit too. I checked a few persimmons along the way. I found one that had shed all its mast premature. It would have been a hot spot if it had fallen ripe...


  I found another a ways down that still had its fruit and was just starting top drop. Gonna be good..




Headed on through the upland part of the swamp headed for the cane thickets and spotted a lone fawn..



   Then spotted a few trees that needed their picture taken..a stump too..






  I then hit a wet bottom and stopped and sat on a log a bit. I olooked to my right and a dow was about 50 yards nibbling on a vine. I took a pic of her after sneaking to 25...


  Took three more steps and got busted. Cool to get that close..



  There was a couple turtles chilling...





   I made it to a slew next to a cane thicket and cut fresh sign. Smoking actually. I eased ahead knowing pork was around and spotted one. I began to close a 40 yard gap and looked over in a small bottom and spotted another. It was 20 yards so I cut it to 12 and would have got closer but ran out of cover. She was quartering steep which is a shot I like because it allows me to shoot for the middle. I hit anchor and the arrow was gone. she hit the thicket and about a half dozen pigs scattered as well. I gave it a few minutes and eased forward and had good sign right off...



 A little farther was even better...




  And about 50 yards from the shot...



  A fine scouting trip indeed. Thank you Lord. Boned the pig out and loaded the meat sack and was at the jeep in 45 minutes. A shade under a mile in.RC


----------



## dpoole (Sep 3, 2014)

CONGRAT again and thanks for the pictures of the beautiful swamp.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 3, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## ambush77 (Sep 3, 2014)

Man, your adventures are awesome!  And yes public land is nice during the week.  Keep em comin!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 3, 2014)

Love it!  Great day and a great story!!!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2014)

This scouting thing is really paying off for you RC. I'm thinking you might oughtta get a bigger meat sack once the season opens.  Thanks for taking the time to take all the pic's on your journeys and sharing them with us. Really good stuff!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 3, 2014)

Good read!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 3, 2014)

Great story, great pics, great pig. 
Congrats.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I hunted a good bit with my dawgware kinda afraid to change things up . The Big Jim quiver did not change the bow any. I kept it strapped on and dropped the Dawgware off at the Jeep. I love the Dawgware and it is the best non bow quiver I have ever used. I am trying to cut down on the stuff I carry is why I went to the bow quiver. I plan on hunting hard this year and am always tweaking my stuff. I  recommend either quiver for anyone looking for a bow quiver..BIG JiM or a non bow quiver..Dawgware. Good shooting,RC.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 3, 2014)

I like both quivers and use them for different bows.....loved the story, lots of pics.   Its nice to work 3 days a week ain't it?  

Congrats!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 3, 2014)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 3, 2014)

Hard for a fellow to get all his scouting done when them pesky pigs won't leave you alone.
Reckon you'll haveta try again another day.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 3, 2014)

A leisure scouting trip with a dip, great pictures and a pig to boot.  Stoping and smelling the roses along the way. Doesn't get much better than that RC.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice. Great stuff


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 3, 2014)

good job man. I love it. I don't do so good on scouting trips.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 3, 2014)

This is great, loved the whole story. Looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 3, 2014)

Loved the pictures and the story.  Keep 'em coming, please.  I scouted today myself and it was hot and steamy in north Georgia too.  The only blood I saw was on my arms from briars but still a a good morning in the  woods.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats and good shot as always. Them critters are gonna be in serious trouble when you actually start hunting lol. 
Thanks for taking us along, great story as always


----------



## pine nut (Sep 4, 2014)

RC, you really know what you are doing and really know how to get us all FIRED UP!  Good story, good hunt, and good MEAT!  Thanks for the tellin'.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing with us and congrats on the kill ....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 4, 2014)

sweet! Keep em coming RC!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 4, 2014)

Great adventure, story and pictures. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Tikki (Sep 14, 2014)

What an adventure!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 15, 2014)

Great story and pics RC


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 20, 2014)

Good going Swamper...never a dull moment with you in the woods RC! Great job! Thanks for taking us along!


----------

